# basement maze 2011



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

I know I'm way behind and most members have signed off for the "other" holiday, lol, but...... I finally got my maze pics uploaded. The area I worked with is about 15' x 25'. My abilities do not come close to the majority of the members here, but I had fun making this for a hand full of tweens to enjoy for the evening.

exterior









The next few are of the graveyard with dropping spiders. Basically scene setters and the one one side looks badly wrinkled because I had to pull it half down to get enough lighting for pics.


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

Around the corner we meet Franky, he's about 6'5"-7", and even startled me a couple times during set up, lol.


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

Down the hall of noodles to hell.

















Around the corner









A pirate and his dog


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

On to the baby's room.

















headless bride (couldn't bring myself to destroy my wedding dress)









and then her head









dracula


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

around the corner









spider victim


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

heading to the home stretch 









































I didn't get everything I had planned done, but the kids had no idea what was missing, so fun was had by all.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job VampyTink! I really like the chest of drawers with the body parts! Well done. It was my first year this year and I didn't get a lot of things done I would have loved to do but everyone was so in awe of what was there - no-one had a clue. I think you did a super effort.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So many fun things to look at, but I have to say Franky is my favorite. He has a charmingly goofy look to him

"I didn't get everything I had planned done, but the kids had no idea what was missing, so fun was had by all" - A very wise and sane attitude to take. So many haunters beat themselves up over what didn't get done and forget that, in the long run, it doesn't really matter as long as the visitors have a blast.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Lucky the visitors don't get to see the pictures in our heads really - but I think that would generally be the only way they would be disappointed.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I would LOVE to see a diagram of the Layout here. I think you did a FABULOUS Job given the size of the space. Don't worry about your Prop skills...... they will come along faster than you could ever imagine 


Great Job.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

To begin, that was a huge space to work with, i think you did a great job with the set up and all.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

That's awesome! I wish I had a layout that was conducive to a walk through. One of these days...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nicely done. I am sure the kids will be waiting for you next year.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You did an awsome job. There was so much to see all the way through.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Everything looks great Vampy! Lot's of interest. I always wanted a basement haunt but I don't have a basement.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

VampyTink said:


> My abilities do not come close to the majority of the members here, but I had fun making this for a hand full of tweens to enjoy for the evening.


*scoff* as if! vampy honey, take a look at my haunt and i think you'll agree that you have way more skills then i do, and you had a walk through. all i had was a yard haunt. believe me, your haunt is wonderfully creepy. i think my favorite is the headless bride.

you did wonderfully!


----------



## VORHEES2011 (Oct 29, 2011)

I love creepy babies nice work


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

"Noodles to Hell" is my new favorite term. You did a great job and I bet the kids loved it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow, what a cool walk through. I am sure with dim lighting and spooky sounds it was chilling and thrilling for your TOT's. Nicely done! I like seeing what other haunters use, it gives me more ideas for the future! You don't mind if I "borrow" some of your ideas, do you?


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Wow, what a cool walk through. I am sure with dim lighting and spooky sounds it was chilling and thrilling for your TOT's. Nicely done! I like seeing what other haunters use, it gives me more ideas for the future! You don't mind if I "borrow" some of your ideas, do you?


P5, borrow, steal, take any of my ideas you like. That is what I believe the point of these forums are.

Thanks for all your generous comments everyone.


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

VORHEES2011 said:


> I love creepy babies nice work


There is video of her in action on the second page of my thread "my zombie baby". I'd add a link here if I knew how, sorry, but if you go thru my profile should be easy to find if you are interested.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

VampyTink said:


> There is video of her in action on the second page of my thread "my zombie baby". I'd add a link here if I knew how, sorry, but if you go thru my profile should be easy to find if you are interested.


You mean this?

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27237


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

Yes Roxy, exactly like that, lol. Thank you


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome!  and I love the little dog.


----------

